# Is there any hope for IVF over 40??



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2011)

I've looked through the 'over 40s success thread' twice and ended up sobbing both times. It's great if you can conceive naturally, but if that's not an option, then the thread offers nothing but heartache. I was supposed to start Gonal-F tomorrow (first ICSI cycle) but now I can't really see the point. Is it worth bothering or do I need to be on the moving on thread?

JenTX


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Jen,  Please don't be disheartend, pop on the sub board for the over 40's and there are quite a few pregnancies for the over 40 ladies.  I will be the first to admit it is a little harder to conceive with IVF when you are over 40 but it is by no means an impossibility    

I was almost 35 when i did my IVF but I was given just a 5% chance of success, my Gynae told me I was wasting my time and not to bother with IVF and just accept being childless, so so glad I didn't listen to him, even a 5% chance can give you the result you want     

Good luck with your ICSI    for a positive outcome for you      



Shelley xx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

JenTX - there really are lots of us who have had success over 40 and we do try and post on that board to give people the confidence that if they hang on in there they'll get there.  Don't be disheartened.  I was injecting gonal F this time a year ago and now I'm sitting up expressing milk and waiting for my son to wake for his night feed!  You can do it


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind messages - I think the other thing I apparently forgot to mention is that I work in education and DH is a librarian who makes even less than I do. (Well, it would be the same, but I take on freelance evaluation projects that boost mine). We can't afford more than 2, maybe 3 rounds. 7 (or even 5) is more than twice our combined annual income. I suppose there really isn't hope for us and adoption is out of the question because our income is too low .


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hang in there Jen...I got lucky on my first round of IVF at 40.5. Little peanut is now sleeping... Staying positive really helps! 
Sending you lots of      
xxA


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Jen,

  I know how you feel.

  i am 41 have, am on my third iui ( on 2ww at the moment) and plan to do ivf ( prices are scarey and I am on my own) next round if I can,  and the chances are low

But feel i have to do it and hopefully i may get lucky 

why are you doing icsi rather than ivf

jue


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

to Jen TX  , I am 25 weeks pregnant (first time ever), very well and over 50  . My baby arrives in Nov. Can I suggest you look at www.fertileheart.com ? I used the CDs by Julia Indichova to stay clear and focussed. You are not too old!

Although I chose to use donor egg in the end, a friend of mine also had her first ever child last year at 44, with her own egg (IVF).

all the best,

Sarana   

/links


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

I am 40 and had my BFP after 4 IVF's.  I will be 41 by the time the baby is born.
Income alone is not a deciding factor for adoption so if you did want to decide that was the route for you it is worth persuing.
Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## Icedgem (Jun 4, 2009)

Jen TX

Please don't give up. I got pregnant on my first round of IVF at 40, 41 when had beautiful son.  I am now 42 and gearing up for another go.

It can be done. Believe it.

IGx


----------



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

Jen - didn't want to read and run.
Lots of good advice here and sorry that you have found some of the experiences on the over 40s board depressing.
Can't offer any advice with the ICSI success rates but you might want to consider egg donation as a possible back up? Success rates are very high and, of course, age doesn't then come into it. It is a huge think to get your head around, which is why I am mentioning it now - it took us a good two or three years to come around to accepting it as a way forward.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Jen

Yes, there is hope, even if the odds of success are lower for over 40s.  After almost 10 years ttc, I got my first BFP at the age of almost 43 (my third IVF cycle with own eggs).  I then had a FET cycle using embryos from my earlier full IVF cycles (all own eggs) and had my DS at the age of almost 47.  Alot depends on your own circumstances, but it is certainly worth trying.  Sending you lots of     and     

Ellie


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,
So nice to hear all these great stories.. Keep them coming.. Certainly keeps me going to complete my family..
Jen, good luck.. Just go for it.. You won' tknow till you try it.. Everyone is different.. You might be the lucky one and get it right at the 1st trial.. Just focus and go for it..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Geordie_chick (Oct 18, 2008)

Dear Jen

I've been trying since I was 30's and we got our BFP this week and I'm over 40.  I confess that we didnt' feel that traditional IVF was the way forward so we've invested everything into an immunology cycle.  It's only 4 weeks into our pregnancy but it's been the best and easiest cycle we've had so far so please don't give up hope xxx


----------



## hogmeister (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, I have a colleague and a friend who are both over 40 and pregnant from ivf so there certainly IS hope!! xx


----------

